# Neat jigs



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I as at the Niles Sports Show last Friday and a guy was tying flies and jigs at his booth. His jigs looked so good I bought a few to try for crappie. They really look good, but he had no name on the card in the package so if they work I'll be out of luck finding more.

As soon as the iceretreats a little more here I'll give them a try.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

never hunted with no curs before, but i,ved chased a lot of walkers throught the woods. can u post a pic of those jigs?


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

boonecreek said:


> never hunted with no curs before, but i,ved chased a lot of walkers throught the woods. can u post a pic of those jigs?


I'll take some and post soon as i get some time. Been busy lately with the Coyote Seminar and other club activities.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I bought some also. He lives up by Pymatuning thats about all i know so maybe a bait shop around there would know how to contact him.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I couldn't stand looking at the lake through a window so I took one of thse jigs and walked down to the shore. Do they work? I just finished filleting a dozen crappie slabs and could have caught more if I wanted to. These are really good crappie lures.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

That lake has some big gills in it. Best fish I ever had. Bet those crapps are just as good!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

JIG said:


> That lake has some big gills in it. Best fish I ever had. Bet those crapps are just as good!


We've been stocking red ear shellcrachers and they get nice & big. We'll have to get you down here to fish sometime this summer.

BTW: Memorial for Carl is scheduled for March 27th, but I don't have all the details yet.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya I would enjoy that Bill! Thank you! Also keep me up-to-date. The boys have been asking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

star, if you get any info on those jigs could you pass it along please? thanks.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

rapman said:


> star, if you get any info on those jigs could you pass it along please? thanks.


Your wish is my command! 

It's Dave Janowski and he owns the Espyville Outdoors Store on the causeway at Pymatuning. He adverises in Fish & Field Report and I write for that publication so I called Judi and she gave me the info.

I would appreciate it if you gave Fish & Field Report credit for helping me track him down. Those jigs really work great. Nice action and just the right amount of flash. I'm using the 1/16 oz. size.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

i will be up there this weekend to see him. if the ice is out on the far north end, i will actually give them a try for slabs up there. i sure do appreciate you getting this info out to me.

have met rick up at pymy fishing before too. nice guy. he wanted pics of my catch, but i forgot. i will be sure to sing your praises if i see him this spring.

again, thank you, star.


----------

